# Javaprogramm als Hintergrundprozess



## Shooter2k (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich habe eine Frage. Und zwar würde ich gerne mein Java Programm als Windows Hintergrundprozess laufen lassen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich das mache?


Vielen Dank
Gruß


----------



## Fabio Hellmann (20. Januar 2012)

Hi,
wie darf man das verstehen?
Wenn es eine Konsolenanwendung ist, startest du diese über die Konsole und schon läuft es im Hintergrund. Du kannst es auch in den Autostart ein Startskript.cmd legen, damit das Programm nach dem Anmelden ausgeführt wird.

Gruß

Fabio


----------



## genodeftest (20. Januar 2012)

bzw. statt dem Startskript kannst du auch einfach eine Verknüpfung anlegen. Es gibt auch theoretisch die Möglichkeit, ein Java-Programm als Dienst laufen zu lassen, wie genau das funktioniert, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Shooter2k (20. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten. Es ist lediglich ein Konsolenprogramm. Nachdem es ausgeführt wurde soll es sich automatisch in den Autostart legen und beim booten geladen werden(ohne Textausgaben).
Ich werde das mit dem Startscript mal ausprobieren oder als Dienst. Da es für Windows und MAC geschrieben wurde, muss ich mir bei MAC OS -X noch was einfallen lassen. 

Danke
Gruß


----------

